# Big Tobacco Giveaway for New Pipers



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Not sure how to present this, but I have about 10-15 Jars of various tobaccos, mostly OTC Burleys and a broad mix of different aromatics that have been sitting unopened for a couple years now. I want to clear them out so others can enjoy them/try them. I have a pretty focused idea of what I like to smoke now. What you won't find here, is Latakia... except for one Medium English blend.

Ideally, I'd like to split this up to 2 new pipers looking for stuff to explore. I'm not a huge fan of contests, so I'll make this simple. If your new to piping <6 months and you want a bunch of stuff to try, throw your name down on the list and after a week, say next Thursday (6/7) I run a random generator and pick 2 names. No need to number your entry, just keep the list going. I'll add the first name and you copy/paste and keep the list going.

@Fusion


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Not sure how to present this, but I have about 10-15 Jars of various tobaccos, mostly OTC Burleys and a broad mix of different aromatics that have been sitting unopened for a couple years now. I want to clear them out so others can enjoy them/try them. I have a pretty focused idea of what I like to smoke now. What you won't find here, is Latakia... except for one Medium English blend.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to split this up to 2 new pipers looking for stuff to explore. I'm not a huge fan of contests, so I'll make this simple. If your new to piping <6 months and you want a bunch of stuff to try, throw your name down on the list and after a week, say next Thursday (6/7) I run a random generator and pick 2 names. No need to number your entry, just keep the list going. I'll add the first name and you copy/paste and keep the list going.
> 
> @*Fusion*


Wow, thanks for the add :vs_cool:


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for this! Throwing my name in, been piping since just a little through the winter this past year.
@Fusion @restomod


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Even money someone screws up the entry requirements... lol

Great contest


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Great contest. Thank you.
Started piping just over a month ago.
@Fusion @restomod @Scap


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice!!!! Thanks for doing this.
@Fusion @restomod @Scap @ForMud


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Even money someone screws up the entry requirements... lol


Hey...I resemble that remark

Now I'm just waiting someone to come along put them in alphabetical order.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Since somebody, *cough ForMud cough* couldn't follow the rules of the alphabet....

@ForMud
@Fusion
@restomod
@Scap


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Order makes no difference. All the names will be put in a spreadsheet and I’ll have it randomly select two names. 

No need for any complicated rules 😁


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ebnash said:


> Order makes no difference. All the names will be put in a spreadsheet and I'll have it randomly select two names.
> 
> No need for any complicated rules &#128513;


No, it has to be alphabetical. :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> No, it has to be alphabetical. :vs_laugh:


You're asking alot.. putting numbers in order is a task around here


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Mind if this super noober throws his corn cob pipe in the ring? 
@ForMud
@Fusion
@Ren Huggins
@restomod
@Scap

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Put my name down been piping for a month and half and just got a good pipe compared to my sour cob I had. @the camaro show


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Even money someone screws up the entry requirements... lol
> 
> Great contest


Told ya.... lol


ebnash said:


> Order makes no difference. All the names will be put in a spreadsheet and I'll have it randomly select two names.
> 
> No need for any complicated rules &#128513;





the camaro show said:


> Put my name down been piping for a month and half and just got a good pipe compared to my sour cob I had. @the camaro show


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn, I thought this would be the one that went without without corrections... Figure it out boys...

Maybe we should do a sticky BKM thread for listing contestants ;-)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ebnash said:


> Damn, I thought this would be the one that went without without corrections... Figure it out boys...
> 
> Maybe we should do a sticky BKM thread for listing contestants ;-)


Not once have I had a contest and everyone entered correctly.. sure, you think it's simple enough, not here brother. lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

@*ForMud*
@*Fusion*
@*Ren Huggins*
@*restomod*
@*Scap
*@*the camaro show
*

*Fixed*


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Quick pic of the loot. Transferred everything from Jars to baggies this evening. 16 tobaccos X 2


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Looks like a new pipers dream!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

So glad I have no ODC tendencies....... Random rules!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ForMud said:


> So glad I have no ODC tendencies....... Random rules!!!! :grin2:


I so hate you.....lol


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Not sure if I qualify, feel free to throw me out........I've never smoked a pipe in my life but have been intrigued by that part of the hobby. I've been on the fence about jumping in for quite some time, a bit concerned with the depth of that particular rabbit hole 
@ForMud @Fusion @Ren Huggins @restomod @Scap @the camaro show @Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@Bigjohn no reason you can't be in. Just don't let it go to waste if you are selected. For about $15-20 on Amazon, you can get a Missouri Meerschaum Cob, a Pipe tool, and a bundle of pipe cleaners and be ready to fire up after you watch some you tube videos on how to pack, light, and smoke a pipe.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

ebnash said:


> @Bigjohn no reason you can't be in. Just don't let it go to waste if you are selected. For about $15-20 on Amazon, you can get a Missouri Meerschaum Cob, a Pipe tool, and a bundle of pipe cleaners and be ready to fire up after you watch some you tube videos on how to pack, light, and smoke a pipe.


I had packed, lit, and smoked other pipes but I was just a kid back then lol

I absolutely wouldn't let it go to waste, if it's not my thing, I will pass it forward. I feel like I'd enjoy it. My pops smoked a pipe when I was a kid and I always enjoyed the smell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Tobacco behaves a bit different in a pipe.
Check these out too if you need some cheap exploratory cobs. https://corncobpipe.com/three-pipe-bag-of-smokable-legend-seconds

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ForMud said:


> So glad I have no ODC tendencies....... Random rules!!!! :grin2:


Hahaha. Cute! Glad you have no lexiadys either!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bigjohn said:


> Not sure if I qualify, feel free to throw me out........I've never smoked a pipe in my life but have been intrigued by that part of the hobby. I've been on the fence about jumping in for quite some time, a bit concerned with the depth of that particular rabbit hole


 @Bigjohn, check out the Pipe Smoking Tips for Cigar People thread for some quick pipe smoking tips.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Hahaha. Cute! Glad you have no lexiadys either!


I saw that!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Piper said:


> Hahaha. Cute! Glad you have no lexiadys either!


I'm glad someone caught that one....I like leaving little landmines laying around. :grin2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

ForMud said:


> I'm glad someone caught that one....I like leaving little landmines laying around. :grin2:


Just like my new puppy... :vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Today is the day to end the contest and it's been 3 days since we've had any new entries. So here is the current list and a 3 hours warning of the end of the contest... Qiuck recap that this is for folks that have been on the pipe for < 6 months.

Thanks
Erik
@ForMud @Fusion  @Ren Huggins  @restomod  @Scap  @the camaro show  @Bigjohn


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

The drum roll begins........


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't look.


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

This is gonna be good!









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

There can only be two....

Congrats: @Bigjohn @restomod

Please PM your address and I'll get these in the mail today or tomorrow and send tracking numbers. Thanks to all who participated!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats @Bigjohn and @restomod ! Great comp Erik!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Congrats Guys, thanks for the comp @ebnash


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

ebnash said:


> There can only be two....
> 
> Congrats:
> @Bigjohn
> ...


Wow! I am super stoked to smoke my first pipe. Thank you sir!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Bigjohn, welcome to a new dark domain where theres a rabbit late for an important date ( @Piper ), a mad batter ( @UBC03 ), a smiling cat ( @ScottyB ), a wise, pipe smoking caterpillar ( @OneStrangeOne ), and don't forget the dim witted twins (myself and @Matt_21) and last but not least, the KING of hearts ( @ebnash )!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

ebnash said:


> There can only be two....
> 
> Congrats:
> @Bigjohn
> ...


Congrats brothers! Enjoy and don't forget to tell us about the experience.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Dran said:


> @Bigjohn, welcome to a new dark domain where theres a rabbit late for an important date ( @Piper ), a mad batter ( @UBC03 ), a smiling cat ( @ScottyB ), a wise, pipe smoking caterpillar ( @OneStrangeOne ), and don't forget the dim witted twins (myself and @Matt_21) and last but not least, the KING of hearts ( @ebnash )!
> View attachment 249856
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it! Though little nervous, I might have to look for a second job LOL. I'll go find me a pipe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread is full of Awesome. 👍


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Dran said:


> @Bigjohn, welcome to a new dark domain where theres a rabbit late for an important date ( @Piper ), a mad batter ( @UBC03 ), a smiling cat ( @ScottyB ), a wise, pipe smoking caterpillar ( @OneStrangeOne ), and don't forget the dim witted twins (myself and @Matt_21) and last but not least, the KING of hearts ( @ebnash )!
> View attachment 249856
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hell yes Joe. Nailed it!
Congrats @Bigjohn and @restomod... welcome to Wonderland lol
@ebnash ... Joe saw that pic of you...and now you're the King of Hearts...watch out hahaha


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

ebnash said:


> There can only be two....
> 
> Congrats:
> @Bigjohn
> ...


Congrats guys!! I hope you guys can enjoy your way down the slope into pipes. As a new piper myself I can say it's a slippery one.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Dran, It's been many years since I read Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. What characters would @Sid.Stavros, @Hickorynut and @Champagne InHand be? I know they'd have big roles.:vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Good point David. Who's the jabberwoky?

Smoking some Balken Supreme.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hahaha, you're reading too much into it David... I was just drawing main characters that i remember... I have never read, and not watched Alive in wonderland in well over 30 years

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bigjohn said:


> Looking forward to it! Though little nervous, I might have to look for a second job LOL. I'll go find me a pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me your address.. I'll take care of that..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> PM me your address.. I'll take care of that..


Same here...whaddaya need? Pipes? Tobacco? I could spare a bit


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I am gonna tread lightly here. Concerned that the local hardware store doesn’t have enough lumber, steel and concrete to property defend my mailbox. Thank you for the offers guys, you rock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gota love this place


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Bigjohn said:


> I am gonna tread lightly here. Concerned that the local hardware store doesn't have enough lumber, steel and concrete to property defend my mailbox. Thank you for the offers guys, you rock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put your hands up...step away....turn around and....RUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> i am gonna tread lightly here. Concerned that the local hardware store doesn't have enough lumber, steel and concrete to property defend my mailbox. Thank you for the offers guys, you rock!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

@UBC03

I've got his address, so you know what to do next.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ebnash said:


> @UBC03
> 
> I've got his address, so you know what to do next.


Got it.. can't have a brother sittin in a pile of blends with nothing to smoke em with. lol


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Got it.. can't have a brother sittin in a pile of blends with nothing to smoke em with. lol


Amen to that!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dran said:


> @Bigjohn, welcome to a new dark domain where theres a rabbit late for an important date ( @Piper ), a mad batter ( @UBC03 ), a smiling cat ( @ScottyB ), a wise, pipe smoking caterpillar ( @OneStrangeOne ), and don't forget the dim witted twins (myself and @Matt_21) and last but not least, the KING of hearts ( @ebnash )!
> View attachment 249856
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Thanks now I'm going to be hearing Grace Slick singing White Rabbit in my head the rest of the day.

Congrats to the winners @Bigjohn and @restomod. From the sounds of things you're going to smoking well.

A big thanks goes out to @ebnash too for putting on this contest and his generosity!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

ebnash said:


> @ubc03
> 
> i've got his address, so you know what to do next.


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow! Big thanks to @ebnash for putting this together. Couldn't log in until this morning but my PM is sent now. I promise I will cherish every one and eventually pay this forward.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

ForMud said:


> Thanks now I'm going to be hearing Grace Slick singing White Rabbit in my head the rest of the day.
> 
> Congrats to the winners @Bigjohn and @restomod. From the sounds of things you're going to smoking well.
> 
> A big thanks goes out to @ebnash too for putting on this contest and his generosity!!!


I could listen to that woman all day long.....&#129392;


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok men, tobacco has been shipped and PM's with tracking are incoming. The lady at the post office asked, "Whats that amazing smell?" :vs_OMG:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Ok men, tobacco has been shipped and PM's with tracking are incoming. The lady at the post office asked, "Whats that amazing smell?" :vs_OMG:


I could listen to THAT woman all day long!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod (Nov 23, 2017)

Package arrive safe and sound from the left coast to the right coast in a few days! Everything in here is brand new to me and there are so many to try I can't stand it. Thanks @ebnash


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

@ebnash, package showed up this morning, I really appreciate it brother! I kid you not, I was waiting for the mailman at the door and I could smell the box about 15 feet away. The aroma is hypnotizing, I am super excited to try these out. @Dran took it one step further but that's a discussion for another thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

restomod said:


> Package arrive safe and sound from the left coast to the right coast in a few days! Everything in here is brand new to me and there are so many to try I can't stand it. Thanks @ebnash





Bigjohn said:


> @ebnash, package showed up this morning, I really appreciate it brother! I kid you not, I was waiting for the mailman at the door and I could smell the box about 15 feet away. The aroma is hypnotizing, I am super excited to try these out. @Dran took it one step further but that's a discussion for another thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke well brothers!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Dran said:


> Tobacco behaves a bit different in a pipe.
> Check these out too if you need some cheap exploratory cobs. https://corncobpipe.com/three-pipe-bag-of-smokable-legend-seconds
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That looks like a great deal. I just emailed them to see when they might have these in stock again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Thanks now I'm going to be hearing Grace Slick singing White Rabbit in my head the rest of the day.
> 
> Congrats to the winners @*Bigjohn* and @*restomod*. From the sounds of things you're going to smoking well.
> 
> A big thanks goes out to @*ebnash* too for putting on this contest and his generosity!!!


Love that song


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Got it.. can't have a brother sittin in a pile of blends with nothing to smoke em with. lol


Got a little care package from Dino. Man that's a good looking pipe! Can't wait to take it for a spin! Thank you Dino, I really appreciate it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> Got a little care package from Dino. Man that's a good looking pipe! Can't wait to take it for a spin! Thank you Dino, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Spreading the love! ❤❤❤


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Bigjohn .... That's a briar.... Youre a real piper now... No going back brother!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------

